# Will Parker be an All Star?



## nextghitman (Jul 17, 2005)

There are a lot of great players at the PG and G position in the West...Kobe and Nash were the biggest reason why Tony didnt make the All Star game. What are his chances..next year? in 2 year? 4? 5? When do you think he will make the All Stars?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Parker's definitely good enough to be an All-Star, but there's still alot of other players I see making it over him. 

BTW, this thread would be better with a poll.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

parker will be an allstar, hes 23 and has averaged 16.5 pts and 6.3 assits agm this season for the champs, if he can improve just a slight bit to mybe 18pts and 6 or 7 assits a gm theres no doubt in my mind he will be picked. jvg last yr said he knows coaches and he even voted for parker so when he found out he didnt make the allstar gm he as shocked. my point is i think this is the season spurs have three allstars in the allstar break. has that ever happend?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I think he'll be an All-Star someday. Next year? Doubt it. Steve Nash, Baron Davis, and Mike Bibby will all get consideration over Parker probably.

Parker's going to have a small window to get in though. Nash is getting up there in years, but there are numerous young PG's in the West who could turn out better than Parker (Livingston, Telfair, Paul, Deron Williams). However, if Parker makes himself a 18-7 guy, then he should see multiple All-Star appearances.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I think he'll be an All-Star someday. Next year? Doubt it. Steve Nash, Baron Davis, and Mike Bibby will all get consideration over Parker probably.


i think parker can beat out mike bibby but davis and nash worry me,

starters
nash
kobe
tmac
duncan
yao

reserves
parker
davis
ak47
dirk
kg
amare
manu

i could see this happening


----------



## GalacticZack (Jul 21, 2005)

nextghitman said:


> There are a lot of great players at the PG and G position in the West...Kobe and Nash were the biggest reason why Tony didnt make the All Star game. What are his chances..next year? in 2 year? 4? 5? When do you think he will make the All Stars?


There is no question Tony can make the All Star team. Being the starting PG for the West could be a problem though. As long as Steve is in the same conference and playing at the level he is now Tony will never beat him for the starting slot. But as a backup PG? Definitely. That's how it should be for PG's that is. Bryant gets voted on every year because all the LAL fans come out of the woodwork to vote him on the team which sux. But hey, it's what happens in June that really counts. And that's Tony's time of year... :yes:


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I don't think he'll make it next year, but sometime in the future he could. He's IMO not a perrennial all-star, but he could get a couple invites. Like someone already said, he needs to do it before Livingston, Telfair and Co. take over the PG spot b/c with them there, he won't have much of a chance unless his game dramatically improves.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

texan said:


> I don't think he'll make it next year, but sometime in the future he could. He's IMO not a perrennial all-star, but he could get a couple invites. Like someone already said, he needs to do it before Livingston, Telfair and Co. take over the PG spot b/c with them there, he won't have much of a chance unless his game dramatically improves.


this guy hasnt hit his prime yet so im not sure if you can judge him with the others, hes the same age as alot of 1st or 2nd season players but has had more experince wich will help in the long run. Parker will be an allstar next yr. theroc5s Guarantee :biggrin: in the long run i think he will be better then telfair not sure about livingston though


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> Parker will be an allstar next yr. theroc5s Guarantee :biggrin:


You're what? 4 for 4 so far? Hmm...maybe Parker could be an all-star.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> You're what? 4 for 4 so far? Hmm...maybe Parker could be an all-star.


 :cheers: of course


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

parker is overrated


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

i just think it depends if manu will do better than him next season... it's more of a competition b/w the two... i dont think people/coaches will vote 3 spurs players in. unless both of them have REALLY great numbers or really great impact on the team.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

BenGordon said:


> parker is overrated


If anything, he's underrated.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> If anything, he's underrated.


bingo


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I think he will be an all-star in the future because hes very young and still improving. There are some great guards in the west it will be tough to make it in the next few years.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

BenGordon said:


> parker is overrated



Much appreciated.


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

I don't think Parker is overrated or underrated except by fans who are biased one way or the other. I think he is generally (and rightfully) regarded as a very talented, young PG who is continually improving and who needs to continue to improve because he is not as consistent as the top PGs who do go to the All-Star Game. As far as his numbers are concerned, his scoring average is fine. The way he scores needs help--specifically his jumper. The way to get to the All-Star Game is to improve his assists. He is not as consistent a playmaker as he should be. I'd like to see his assist total between 7.5 and 9. That would mean he was doing a better job of involving the guys around him. Too many times he drives into 2 or 3 defenders looking for his own shot or a foul. Most of the times he comes out okay, but sometimes he ends up getting stuffed when he should hold up or dish. When his judgment improves in this area, he'll be an All-Star. At his rate of improvement, that could happen this year. 

The biggest problem Parker and all Spurs face, however, is politics--playing for a city and for a team that are the Rodney Dangerfields of pro sports. We get no respect. Duncan gets votes around the rest of the league because you'd be a moron not to vote for one of the all-time greats. Manu got votes because of his disregard for his body and because every Hispanic basketball fan in America voted for him. Given the PG choices, however, few people beyond SA will vote for Tony unless he puts up some pretty spectacular numbers--even though he is the point on the World Champs (who, if you read other websites, get very little respect).


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

sasaint said:


> I don't think Parker is overrated or underrated except by fans who are biased one way or the other. I think he is generally (and rightfully) regarded as a very talented, young PG who is continually improving and who needs to continue to improve because he is not as consistent as the top PGs who do go to the All-Star Game. As far as his numbers are concerned, his scoring average is fine. The way he scores needs help--specifically his jumper. The way to get to the All-Star Game is to improve his assists. He is not as consistent a playmaker as he should be. I'd like to see his assist total between 7.5 and 9. That would mean he was doing a better job of involving the guys around him. Too many times he drives into 2 or 3 defenders looking for his own shot or a foul. Most of the times he comes out okay, but sometimes he ends up getting stuffed when he should hold up or dish. When his judgment improves in this area, he'll be an All-Star. At his rate of improvement, that could happen this year.
> 
> The biggest problem Parker and all Spurs face, however, is politics--playing for a city and for a team that are the Rodney Dangerfields of pro sports. We get no respect. Duncan gets votes around the rest of the league because you'd be a moron not to vote for one of the all-time greats. Manu got votes because of his disregard for his body and because every Hispanic basketball fan in America voted for him. Given the PG choices, however, few people beyond SA will vote for Tony unless he puts up some pretty spectacular numbers--even though he is the point on the World Champs (who, if you read other websites, get very little respect).


yes i agree with you but the coaches vote for everyone else besides the top 5 so im not worried about that.


----------



## Long John Silver (Jun 14, 2005)

sasaint said:


> I'd like to see his assist total between 7.5 and 9.


Who wouldn't?? :biggrin: 



sasaint said:


> Manu got votes because of his disregard for his body and because every Hispanic basketball fan in America voted for him.


Manu got in by the coaches vote.


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

Long John Silver said:


> Who wouldn't?? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Manu got in by the coaches vote.


I stand corrected. My point is that Spurs players get very little recognition or respect from the fans in other NBA cities. And, in a way, you have helped to make the point.


----------



## Long John Silver (Jun 14, 2005)

sasaint said:


> I stand corrected. My point is that Spurs players get very little recognition or respect from the fans in other NBA cities. And, in a way, you have helped to make the point.


Could be...
Although Manu has said all along that he prefers to get in by the coaches vote, since they are the ones who really know the game.


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

Long John Silver said:


> Could be...
> Although Manu has said all along that he prefers to get in by the coaches vote, since they are the ones who really know the game.


That's certainly true! Anyway, let's just hope that Tony continues to improve as he has, in which case he will become one of the premier PGs in the league whether or not he gets voted into the All-Star Game. That, after all, is what really matters. And I have no reason to doubt that he will. He has responded well to Pop's coaching so far. And he is potentially years away from his prime. We forget how young he is.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

I think he's in that group of players that any year where they start out with a particularly strong performance will make the all-star team. Tony has it hard because SA already has 2 all stars and there seems to be a fair amount of weight in not overrepresenting teams (last year the Suns had 3 all-stars, but they were really really impressive to start off last season). I expect that Tony will have made a couple all-star games by the time he retires. I doubt he becomes a perennial all star.

Edit: Also note that Bibby is one of the better pgs in the league in many peoples opinions and he's never made an all star team. So don't read too much into Tony's lack of a spot.


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

They really caught everybody's attention at the start of last season with their fun and gun offense, but we had a better record.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I don't think he's overrrated either anymore, although people really soured on him during the Pistons series. If anything, he's underrated. There was times in the regular season where he was playing absolutely amazing, and he did it more than just a couple of times. As a matter of fact, he was a lot more consistent with his performances this past season. He's not a top tier PG, but he's not in the middle of the pack either, almost based on talent alone. 


I agree with the Foulzilla's post above. Maybe a few All-Star games here and there, but I don't see him stringing together 4 or 5 in 5 or 6 years.


----------

